# Daily Herald says it's Del *****



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

here we go again. maybe this one will be for real this time.

EDIT: And i think i was the one who announced Collins would be our next coach, so trust me only as far as you can throw me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Del ***** is new coach*

http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=204939&src=150

Mike McGraw reported it. 

Well he was with the Suns. Will he run?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

If this is true.It's great for one of two reasons:

1. The guy turns out be a genious

Or

2. Paxson is finally out of chances and run out of town.



A wild card could be:

Paxson has hired Vinny Del ***** who in a strange twist will replace John Paxson as Gm. VDN has previous experience as asst GM for the Suns.............Who hysterically laughed about John hiring his own succesor and not knowing it.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Merged.

I really can't say I like or dislike the move until I understand Del *****'s coaching philosophy as none of us really know anything about it. I will say, however, that I was leaning Casey's direction.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow so close together! LOL well they are merged.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Merged.
> 
> I really can't say I like or dislike the move until I understand Del *****'s coaching philosophy as none of us really know anything about it. I will say, however, that I was *leaning Casey's direction*.


I was too.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Uh...


----------



## Miracles (May 12, 2008)

Paxdorph...hard at work! DelNegro huh? Wow. I can honestly say that I did not see this coming, even after DelNegro's name started to surface. Wow. -willieblack-


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I will be ok with it IF we get some top flight assistants, not Adams and Meyers.

It's great to have a philosphy.....Skiles had one..........If the team doesn't respect you and the players don't buy into, it fails. Hell, even if they do believe it can still fail. 

My biggest concerns with this hire (if true) are that:

You have a very young team with no real leader.
You have the number one pick in the draft and this first HC is gonna have a huge impact on his game.
You have an organization that hasn't been very strong as of late.
You have a team that made the playoffs two years ago and should make it next season.
If you were a top assistant, would you really want to be an assistant for a first time bench coach?
Experience gets you respect from players, teams and referees. VDN isn't gonna get any of that.
Is he gonna develop anyone? Hasn't shown that ability anywhere else.


The positives are:
No one knows anything about VDN.
He comes cheap for the organization.
He won't be able to tell paxson no to anything Paxson wants.

Let me clear: If it is VDN, Then I am pulling for him big time. I want the Bulls to win. I want our players to be worth the high draft picks and years of losing that got them here.

Still, someone please convince me that this isn't the beginning of the end........or atleast the beginning of the end of Paxson's Reign of Error!


Go Bulls


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> wow so close together! LOL well they are merged.


It's not often one can edit an Admin's post without warning or discussion and have it be perfectly acceptable. Lets just say I jumped at the opportunity. eace:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow. Nothing up at the Sun-Times or Tribune yet.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

KC has his own story now:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...chicago-bulls-vinny-del-*****,1,1239418.story


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

So what does this mean for the team? Will we push the ball more?

Del ***** used to be a PG, although Skiles was more of a half court sets guy, so who knows what that means.

Still, Del ***** has been with Phoenix and D'Antoni. And he was there before Kerr was, I believe (albeit in a smaller capacity). So maybe D'Antoni has influenced him.... and maybe the Bulls were left still wanting a little bit of Suns-ness, especially on the heels of the draft lotto developments.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Great, I am really glad we took our time to find a new coach with ZERO coaching experience, well done guys. Just when I thought the Bulls couldn't be more amateurish and cheap they find a new way to surprise me...

ACE


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

You'd think Phoenix would have hired him... since he was in their organization and up for the job... 

He has played internationally... and under Jimmy Valvano, who was cool.

I don't know... I literally have no opinion on him as a coach because... well, he's never been one.

I do know that he has great coaching hair, and a cool name, like a Spanish Pirate.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Paxson's requirements for head coaches:

1. Cannot be more than 2" taller than me.
2. Must be able to hit the three.

Wikipedia now has Vinny as the head coach, so it MUST be true.

"Vincent 'Vinny' Joseph Del ***** (born August 9, 1966 in Springfield, Massachusetts) is a retired American basketball player who is now the head coach of the National Basketball Association's Chicago Bulls."

Jumping the gun there, doctor?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dornado said:


> You'd think Phoenix would have hired him... since he was in their organization and up for the job...
> 
> He has played internationally... and under Jimmy Valvano, who was cool.
> 
> ...


I concur.










Classic 'do.










More recent.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

So The Bulls Got VD...........

Great job Paxson..........


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Great, I am really glad we took our time to find a new coach with ZERO coaching experience, well done guys. Just when I thought the Bulls couldn't be more amateurish and cheap they find a new way to surprise me...
> 
> ACE


Well, Pax had no previous front office experience either and look how he turned out. After numerous lottery picks, trades, coaches, and FA signings the Bulls have turned into the laughing stock of the NBA. Do you really need experience for that outcome? 

My feeling is that all Vinny had to say in the interview were the magic words- accountability, defense, and hustle- and Pax and JR got boners. Of course, if there was truly accountability on this team Pax would be selling shoes and Reinsdorf would be playing gin rummy in Florida with the other old ladies.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

Dornado said:


> I do know that he has great coaching hair, and a cool name, like a Spanish Pirate.


And, really, isn't that all that matters?


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

If Vinny would have spent as much time on his game when he was a player as he did on his hair and three day old beard, he would have been in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm very dissappointed. Coaching to me is sort of like being an architect or a computer programmer in some ways, it requires a lot of specific technical knowledge. Hiring a guy with no previous coaching experience to lead a team thats trying to climb back to respectability and just got the #1 overall pick in the draft is extremely foolish to me. If Vinny had the coaching nuts it seems maybe the Suns would have hired him huh? Nah, they know better.

ACE


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

charlietyra said:


> Well, Pax had no previous front office experience either and look how he turned out. After numerous lottery picks, trades, coaches, and FA signings the Bulls have turned into the laughing stock of the NBA. Do you really need experience for that outcome?
> 
> My feeling is that all Vinny had to say in the interview were the magic words- accountability, defense, and hustle- and Pax and JR got boners. Of course, if there was truly accountability on this team Pax would be selling shoes and Reinsdorf would be playing gin rummy in Florida with the other old ladies.


So, I looked up hyperbole in the dictionary today, and saw Charlie's picture next to it... :wink:


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Requirement 3 for Bulls head coach: The do.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK, the next wuestion is who's dumb enough to want to be on VD's staff?

Seriously, Paxson is making Isiah look Auerbachish.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

When you've taken this long and interviewed half the assistant coaches in the NBA, at this point what's the downside to waiting a week to talk to Thibodeau et al?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I just don't think the players will respect him at all. Not even a little bit.

Why didn't we try to pry an assistant away?

Did this catch anyone's eye:

http://www.nba.com/coachfile/mike_okoren/index.html?nav=page

O’Koren substituted for Eddie Jordan as Head Coach of the Wizards for a brief stint in late November of 2004, and guided the Wizards through a pair of overtime contests. The Wizards were 1-1 in the two games with O’Koren at the helm on November 26 and November 28, 2004, and were also victorious with O’Koren coaching the second half of a game at Verizon Center on March 30, 2005.

“He is a player’s coach,” said All-Star forward Antawn Jamison. “He knows how to get the best out of his players. He has confidence in himself, and we have confidence in him. He’s a natural and all of the guys have respect for him.”

O’Koren is an invaluable member of a coaching staff that helped Gilbert Arenas and Antawn Jamison become first-time All-Stars in 2005, saw Arenas become a back-to-back All-Star and All-NBA performer in 2006, and guided the continued development of a young Wizards’ nucleus that also features Caron Butler.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Has Del ***** even had any type of coaching job in the past, like an assistant or somethig??


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

let me understand this...the bulls have hired a man/hair style with *no previous coaching experience on any level?* not even, like, YMCA? 

that musta been some *ahem* special servicing the guy gave JR in the interview - sorry. and yes, my mind went there after reading chifaninca's post. boners? yeah.

how can he even have a coaching philosophy? 

should be an interesting press conference.


my mind is reeling. and not in a good way.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Perplexing. I really thought it would be Dwane Casey. 

I really don't know a thing about Del *****, other than:

(a) They worship him in Italy.
(b) He had some good seasons in the NBA; his style almost Ginobili-like, only a bit less talented.
(c) He played a fair amount of Euro ball.

SO...while I'll withhold judgment for a while here (both good and bad), what this DOES tell us is that Paxson has fallen for the European run-and-gun style of basketball. He obviously liked what D'Antoni had to say (who was a Euro coach before going to the Suns), and now he takes a guy who has Euro ball in his very blood.

It's literally impossible to know if this guy has what it takes to run a team, but the one thing we can say is that Del ***** is he'll probably bring a unique offensive philosophy. That alone has me just a little bit intrigued.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

FYI -- Vinny D's career stat page:

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vinny_del_negro/index.html

He obviously was a cream of the crop decision maker on the court, with a nifty 3:1 assist/turnover ratio. Let's hope he brings the same quality off it!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Philomath said:


> When you've taken this long and interviewed half the assistant coaches in the NBA, at this point what's the downside to waiting a week to talk to Thibodeau et al?


amen


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

It is easy to pile on... but I feel like we should be saving some of these quotes in case the guy actually works out.


Think of it this way:

He's never had a run in with a player...
He's never messed up a rotation...
There's no evidence that he wants to play with a team all 6'9" and under...


Who knows... the guy played a decently long NBA career under a variety of head coaches... was pretty quickly streamlined into a front office gig... maybe the guy just knows the game.


----------



## Phill23 (Oct 15, 2002)

Terrible coaching move. Ranks as bad as the Grizzlies trading Gasol for Kwame Brown.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Phill23 said:


> Terrible coaching move. Ranks as bad as the Grizzlies trading Gasol for Kwame Brown.


Let's not go overboard now lol.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

While I'd have preferred someone like Shaw or Casey, I'm willing to give Del ***** a shot (not like there's a choice, but not the point). The lack of coaching experience is a little scary, but if he was the best interview Pax has had, then why not?

If Pax is (more or less) willing to bet his job on this guy, I've got faith.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't like this. What if we want to bad mouth Del *****? It will sound racist in spanish.

But seriously I don't know about this. 42 years old, no coaching experience, 54 playoff games as a player, no rings. The Suns were looking at him as an assistant coach.



> Del ***** interviewed Thursday for the job with his office partners, Suns General Manager Steve Kerr and Suns Vice President of Basketball Operations David Griffin. Knowing that Kerr's "mentality is to go with someone experienced with a veteran team," *Del ***** said he would be interested in starting his coaching career as an assistant.*


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2008/05/27/20080527suns0527.html

Personally I was happy Dantoni wasn't hired but I am afraid we just got Dantoni light. I think this means Rose!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

More confirmation. I think we can make this the official Del ***** is the new coach thread.



> The Bulls have offered their head coaching job to Vinny Del *****, which the Suns' assistant general manager is prepared to accept, sources said Monday.
> 
> A deal still needs to be finalized, but a news conference officially announcing Del ***** as the 17th coach in franchise history is expected this week.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...chicago-bulls-vinny-del-*****,0,3915064.story


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

It's really hard to make something out of this without knowing the guy's personality. Is he a bada$$ in the way that Eddie Jordan is for instance, where he obviously doesn't take crap from his players? I think this is what really sunk Jim Boylan, he just wasn't an assertive personality. If Vinny D can withstand the mental grind of being a coach then I think he has promise. If not, he'll sink like Boylan did.

The stat sheet tells me he was a heady player. Alot of players don't get rings, so that doesn't concern me in the least (it could even make him hungrier). He still played in playoff games -- that doesn't concern me either. 

Let's just keep our fingers crossed that he has a coach's personality. If he does, I think there's something to be excited about. I like the concept of having a fresh face with an interesting offensive philosophy, which had to be selling point to Paxson, IMO. He is European after all...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Cool highlights from the Del ***** man himself:

http://video.google.com/videosearch?hl=en&q=vinny del *****&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iv#

He definitely has a poor man's Ginobili look to his game (pretty trivial, but still cool).


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Hustle said:


> Personally I was happy Dantoni wasn't hired but I am afraid we just got Dantoni light. I think this means Rose!


Apparently, not (D'Antoni-light, that is)...(suntimes)



> Del ***** interviewed with Phoenix GM Steve Kerr for the Suns' head-coaching vacancy after Mike D’Antoni left to become the New York Knicks bench boss on May 10. But Kerr said he wanted someone with head coaching experience and hired former Bucks coach Terry Porter on Saturday. Kerr said he would consider making Del ***** an assistant coach. Some close to the Suns say Del ***** was as upset as anyone at how D’Antoni coached last season and was critical that D’Antoni played an eight-man rotation and did not develop the younger players Del ***** had helped add to the roster as first a scout and then assistant GM.
> 
> Del ***** told the Arizona Republic that interviewing for the Suns head coaching job had "opened my eyes to the passion I have for coaching," and the idea of coaching ``has always been tugging at me." Del ***** was the Suns radio analyst before moving to the team’s front office as a scout in 2006.


I'm concerned, to say the least. 

Paxson was sold by this guy's passion, commitment to development, and willingness to work with experienced people, I bet.

Who knows how it'll work out?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow, who? I have to look this guy up.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

whats the headline in the newspaper tomorrow??

"bulls get vd" or "bulls get horny" ? 
"pax gets vd" or "pax gets horny" ?

:lol:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

One funny thing I noticed on this...

It's obvious that everyone is throwing this line around that "the Suns wouldn't hire him w/ no coaching experience." However, you also have to realize that Phoenix is a team full of veterans. Nash, Shaq, Amare, Bell, etc. 

If the Bulls were full of veterans, I might also be more concerned. But we're the youngest team in the league. If ever there were a place for a young, unproven coach, I would have to think it's with a young team. The reason being, veterans won't respect someone without experience. Young players are more open minded and are far more likely to respond to an unproven coach. 

I'm withholding judgment...mainly trying to keep an open mind until we learn something about the guy.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> wow, who? I have to look this guy up.


You didn't watch basketball growing up?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ha, another great pic with the sun-times story










I'm curious which young players on the Suns were ones he helped to scout...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dornado said:


> You didn't watch basketball growing up?


apparently not enough. but I was pretty young. 11 in 1996, so... yeah. i was a very specific Bulls watcher.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> apparently not enough. but I was pretty young. 11 in 1996, so... yeah. i was a very specific Bulls watcher.


hehe that poster assumed you were like 25 minimum

at the moment of your birth, I think VDN was close to hanging it up. retired in '99 roughly?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DengNabbit said:


> hehe that poster assumed you were like 25 minimum
> 
> at the moment of your birth, I think VDN was close to hanging it up. retired in '99 roughly?


02 it looks like, but yeah like 96 his games played went way down

doesn't look like he was that great from the stats


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> Ha, another great pic with the sun-times story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the guy who delivers the horse's head.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

is Gary Payton in coaching anywhere? I'd rather have him.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hmm.. we'll see, I guess. Not sure what to think.

I didn't even know there was such a position as Assistant GM.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gotta say I'm pretty taken aback by this move. I'll hold back judgment only because I have absolutely no idea what kind of coach he'll be. 

If this doesn't work out, I''m pretty sure it'll spell the end of the Paxson era.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> Apparently, not (D'Antoni-light, that is)...





> Some close to the Suns say Del ***** was as upset as anyone at how D’Antoni coached last season and was critical that D’Antoni played an eight-man rotation and did not develop the younger players Del ***** had helped add to the roster as first a scout and then assistant GM.


Interesting. Does Pax want a GM minded coach to maximize the value of the team? Right now I don't think our player's values could be worse.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm sorry but the dude looks like a douche. not saying we had anything better lately, but I just had to say.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> i'm sorry but the dude looks like a douche. not saying we had anything better lately, but I just had to say.


Phil Jackson used to have a freaking soul patch. doesnt matter.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DengNabbit said:


> Phil Jackson used to have a freaking soul patch. doesnt matter.


true, haha


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Phil Jackson made the soul patch work.


Between Cartwright's voice, Skiles constant look of consternation.... the bags under Jim Boylan's eyes.... Del ***** and his thickass black head-suit should fit right in.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't understand this hire. Why not keep Skiles if we are going to hire this guy??

Paxson interviews all these candidates has the #1 pick at his disposal and takes two months to hire him...

I'll be critical unless he shows that he can coach, make adjustments, get respect from his players etc. and get the Bulls into the playoffs once again. I would've been more excited if it had been Carlisle, Collins, D'Antoni or even Avery but oh well.

As long as Vinny is more into Rose than Beasley, that will be a good first step.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

From my personal opinion I was like meh. I would have preferred someone who has coached a game in the league but if this guy is like an Ozzie Guillen guy without the mouth than we might have a steal. But I'm not too overly optimistic about this upcoming season thus far.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

This is like panning the first film of a director before it even comes out.
Or a television show before the first episode.

How can we possibly gauge how good or bad Del ***** will be as a coach when there is no possible evidence either way.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> I don't understand this hire. Why not keep Skiles if we are going to hire this guy??


Does this really need to be asked? Skiles was wearing badly on our players. Again, I don't know Del *****'s personality but I'm betting he isn't the drill sergeant that Skiles is. Nor does he need to be.



> Paxson interviews all these candidates has the #1 pick at his disposal and takes two months to hire him...


Del *****'s first interview was only 1 week ago. It's not like we spoke with him 6 weeks ago and just now decided he was the guy. There was obviously something they liked (other than being a bargain bin coach, heh heh) right off the bat. It took all of 1 week to come out of the blue and take the job. Fair enough I say. Now let's see if the man can coach. 

Not surpringly, the Tribune boards are lighting up with another round of "Fire Paxson" quotes, without the foggiest idea of who Vinny Del ***** even is.

"What! No coaching experience?! To hell with him!"


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Didn't they make a movie about this guy starring Joe Pesci as a dumb lawyer?

Wow, 2 months to hire someone who never coached. Leave no rock unturned. Guy wasn't even a final 4 choice for the team he was working with. He is really going to get respect and motivate the likes of Thomas, Noah, whoever.. Real teacher 2 with his no experience and stellar NBA career. How many rings?

Well, I guess the most impportant thing is it saves Reinsdrip and his parnters some money (sigh....). Didn't they raise ticket prices again?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Lets not kid ourselves here, this is a MONEY move. As soon as D'Antoni said Hell No to the Bulls the Bulls where not going to pay any other coach a significant amount of money, My guess is that they interviewed a ton of candidates but as soon as the money figures where discussed the other guys probably either walked out or laughed in Pax's face.

That said, I feel this whole coaching search was a huge blunder, Pax said that he wanted to hire someone that resonates with the fans, does this hire resonate with anyone? 

This is Chicago for God's sake, we are a huge market with a famous franchise and this is the best we can do? 

My expectations are low for Del *****, I'm not going to say that Del ***** is going to be a bad coach but I will say that this hire means that we are in Rebuilding Mode again, no GM in his right mind would hire a coach with 0 coaching experience and say that we are going to compete next season. I also look for MAJOR changes to happen with this team, I honestly think 35% of this team will be traded. Heck I would not even be surprised to see guys like Noah and Thomas on the trading block, if we are going to hire a coach with 0 experience then we atleast better surround the guy with players who actually listen to the coach.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

I am going to wait and comment on VDN sometime in December. I am however glad that we are finally having a coach. Its time to concentrate on the draft. 
Great coaches have to begin somewhere so VDN may turn out to be a fabulous coach.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Vinny of the black!

In all seriousness, he was one of my favorite basketball players WAY back in the day and I actually was asking where he was less than a week ago. I hope it works out for y'all.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Great coaches have to begin somewhere so VDN may turn out to be a fabulous coach.


Yeah But I dont think ANY started off as head coach of a Pro Basketball Team from day one. Even Phil Jackson started in the CBA, the Puerto Rican National Superior Basketball league and then was an assistant coach with the Bulls.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I just hope it is Del ***** for one reason 

So that we can merge it into Pax's name as we did with the Paxskiles or Skilopax regime 

I'm liking NegroPax


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm underwhelmed, but i cant be too mad or surprised , I am just hopeful he is a diamond in the ruff.

He could be a great coach and hopefully he is , or he could be a complete dud , or something in between I guess we all have our druthers I'd would have rather a proven tried and true good coach , but i'd take the complete unknown over some career retread with name value.

by the all star break we should know what he is all about...a little patience never killed any1.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Just read this from the tribune: 

"When John Paxson relieved Jim Boylan of his interim coaching duties, Paxson said former assistants Pete Myers and Ron Adams would have roles in the new regime regardless."

This doesn't really help the Bulls at all. Granted getting VDN as coach didn't help things to begin with. I could just imagine hearing VDN's comment's before telling Pax of his philosophies "I will work for peanuts" SOLD!!! Paxson said before hearing any of his basketball philosophies.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Personally, I kinda like it. I'd rather get a guy with a shot at being a quality coach, than a castoff that has proven not to be any good. Lets face it. Any coach with experience wouldn't be available if they were going to be great coaches. Now he isn't my first choice, but at least he has potential lol. 

Plus I always kinda liked him when he was with the Spurs. The Spurs were one of my favorite teams back when he played for them, and he always struck me as a smart player, so hopefully he can be a smart coach. The thing that sold me on him was the quote someone provided here where he was mad that D'Antoni didn't DEVELOP YOUNG PLAYERS, which is something that has pissed me off with the Bulls the last 2 years. Given that Thabs, Tyrus and Rose are all in need of, and deserving developmental minutes, hopefully a coach like him will give it to them and get some production out of all that potential. Rose, Thabs and Tyrus along with some of our other young players, would be a pretty great looking team if developed properly.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Da Grinch said:


> i'm underwhelmed, but i cant be too mad or surprised , I am just hopeful he is a diamond in the ruff.
> 
> He could be a great coach and hopefully he is , or he could be a complete dud , or something in between I guess we all have our druthers I'd would have rather a proven tried and true good coach , but i'd take the complete unknown over some career retread with name value.
> 
> ...


I definitely agree with these comments. Instead of going after someone average, we might as well take a risk and go with the potential. We are currently a guard oriented team and will likely select Rose to run the show. VDN might have given Pax a plan that would maximize our guards potential. 

Worst case, he will pack midseason and Paxson will take over as a coach this time. If Pax didn't work out, we would have a new management this time next year.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

You know, I was thinking myself that Pax might be a pretty decent HC. He was the smart-type as a player, and he kinda fits my idea of a coach without knowing how he really is as a coach. But then again, I was a huge Pax fan when he was playing. Hell I cheered more for him than I did Jordan lol.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

yodurk said:


> Does this really need to be asked? Skiles was wearing badly on our players. Again, I don't know Del *****'s personality but I'm betting he isn't the drill sergeant that Skiles is. Nor does he need to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as Pax currently has a plan this offseason and is sticking to it, I won't complain about this hire. It's just that VDN came out of nowhere the last week or so I'm just hoping Paxson did his homework on this one and the reason wasn't because of cheap-*** money.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> is Gary Payton in coaching anywhere? I'd rather have him.


I'd take Luc Longely at this point.

ha, i just wanted to type, "Luc Longely"


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The updated stories:

Bulls set to hand Del ***** his first coaching job



> Del ***** is considering hiring former Spurs, Sonics, Knicks and Pacers coach Bob Hill as his lead assistant, sources said.
> 
> That Del *****, most recently the Suns' assistant general manager, edged out former Minnesota coach Dwane Casey despite having no coaching experience was viewed with surprise around the league. The Bulls offered no official word on the impending hire.
> 
> Instead, people like Maurizio Gherardini were left to sing Del *****'s praises. Gherardini is the Raptors assistant GM who served as general manager for Benetton Treviso, which Del ***** helped lead to the 1992 Italian championship.


Sun sets on Bulls' search: It's Del *****



> "(Coaching) has always been tugging at me," Del ***** told the Arizona Republic after meeting with Kerr about the Suns' coaching job. "I enjoy the business part of it, but this process has opened my eyes to the passion I have for coaching."






> "I said, 'Vinny, it's going to be tough,' " McCoy said. "He said, 'What isn't?' And I said, 'Well, how about the lack of experience will keep haunting you?' And he said, 'I already have a couple of the top assistants, veteran assistants in the league that want to come with me.' So maybe that could be the answer to the experience factor."


Easy as 1-2-3: It's Del *****



> That will conclude a search that began more than seven weeks ago, when general manager John Paxson promised to replace interim coach Jim Boylan with a man who ''would connect with our organization'' and ''resonate'' with Bulls fans.
> 
> Del *****, 41, apparently connected with Paxson and chairman Jerry Reinsdorf. Though Del ***** has no head coaching experience and didn't have his first of two interviews with the Bulls until Thursday, he impressed Paxson and Reinsdorf enough to edge out former Minnesota Timberwolves coach Dwane Casey and Sacramento Kings assistant Chuck Person, the other finalists for the job.
> 
> As for the ''resonating'' part, 84 percent of fans responding by late Monday to a poll at suntimes.com voted that Del ***** -- the Phoenix Suns' assistant GM -- is not the best choice to coach the Bulls.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The columnists:

It's up to Vinny Del ***** to raise Bulls from ashes



> If there are a few other people living in Phoenix who believe they should be considered for the Chicago job, you can't blame them for waiting by the phone. And that includes bus drivers, insurance salesmen, Sandra Day O'Connor and the Gorilla, the Suns' mascot.
> 
> Well, too late, everyone.
> 
> Barring some last-minute case of cold feet or sudden spend-more-time-with-the-family epiphanies, Del ***** is set to become the Bulls' next coach.


This hire shouldn't shock 


> Tell me, would you have preferred an inexperienced Del ***** or an experienced Porter?
> 
> It's hard for even me to believe I'm saying this, but Del ***** might turn out to be a better choice than Porter.
> 
> ...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Salvaged Ship said:


> Guy wasn't even a final 4 choice for the team he was working with.


This point is being blown way out of proportion (by the papers, I mean). The players on the Suns and Bulls are like night and day, with the Suns littered with veterans and the Bulls being the league's youngest team.

I can easily see the Suns' concern in hiring a coach w/ no coaching experience. Their players are almost as old as Del *****. 

A young team like the Bulls is a whole different matter. Screw what the Suns did, the situations aren't even comparable.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Lets not kid ourselves here, this is a MONEY move.


I'm sure that's part of it, knowing Reinsdorf. He hasn't exactly hidden his opinion in the past about not wanting to overpay coaches. With that said, I truly believe this hire goes far beyond having a cheap coach. He could've hired any number of bargain bin coaches. There had to be something that stood out about him.



> That said, I feel this whole coaching search was a huge blunder, Pax said that he wanted to hire someone that resonates with the fans, does this hire resonate with anyone?


It may be a blunder, but it might not. I know it's not the Chicago thing to do, but I'd like the city to be open minded since hardly anyone knows anything about him. I GUARANTEE he will resonate with fans if he starts putting up the W's. That's really all that matters in his position.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BeZerker2008 said:


> Just read this from the tribune:
> 
> "When John Paxson relieved Jim Boylan of his interim coaching duties, Paxson said former assistants Pete Myers and Ron Adams would have roles in the new regime regardless."
> 
> This doesn't really help the Bulls at all. Granted getting VDN as coach didn't help things to begin with. I could just imagine hearing VDN's comment's before telling Pax of his philosophies "I will work for peanuts" SOLD!!! Paxson said before hearing any of his basketball philosophies.


Heh, $2 million bucks a year isn't exactly peanuts, but yeah it's in the lower tier of coaches.

Per Pete Myers and Ron Adams, I believe the Tribune said they could be reassigned in the organization. Myers has been a scout in the past, so he could go to the front office in some capacity. Not sure about Adams.

The good news is that they're looking in the right places for an assistant coach, with Bob Hill a possibility. He's been a head coach for 4 different teams and apparently has a good relationship w/ Vinny.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> The thing that sold me on him was the quote someone provided here where he was mad that D'Antoni didn't DEVELOP YOUNG PLAYERS, which is something that has pissed me off with the Bulls the last 2 years. Given that Thabs, Tyrus and Rose are all in need of, and deserving developmental minutes, hopefully a coach like him will give it to them and get some production out of all that potential. Rose, Thabs and Tyrus along with some of our other young players, would be a pretty great looking team if developed properly.


That's a great point. If these rumors are true that Del ***** was urging to play the young guys, then this is an excellent first step to earning the trust of our players. 

Don't you think Tyrus and Thabo are itching for some major playing time? Don't you think they'll love Vinny if he is willing to play them big minutes? Ditto for Derrick Rose, though that's practically a given.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

5th post in a row -- ay, I'm on a roll...

Thought I would also add, I saw Tim Legler saying last night that he actually really likes Vinny Del ***** in a coaching role. I usually think Legler is a pompous arse, but I have to admit that Legler would know far more about Vinny that most of us here (given they played ball in the same era).

Basically, he said he loved that the Bulls were thinking outside a box, and he thinks Del ***** has a great personality and knowledge of the game that should translate to the sidelines. 

Honestly, I'm getting the vibe that Vinny D has the right kind of personality that our players need, and has the energy and open-mindedness to get our young players on the track to success. As I said yesterday, his experience with hard-nose defense (playing 5 seasons for Popovich ) and finesse offensive systems (5 yrs of Euro ball) could make for a very unique and intriguing system.

Look at this way -- the only knock we can really make on the guy is "no coaching experience". But if he did have coaching experience, he might not have been available!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> 5th post in a row -- ay, I'm on a roll...
> 
> Thought I would also add, I saw Tim Legler saying last night that he actually really likes Vinny Del ***** in a coaching role. I usually think Legler is a pompous arse, but I have to admit that Legler would know far more about Vinny that most of us here (given they played ball in the same era).
> 
> ...


All we can do is hope, at this point.

We'll know more at the press conference, and then who the team selects at the draft. 

Pax is sure to open up more now that the choice has been made.

Or maybe not. This process seems to have been hard on him. Collins talked about it. It must have been frustrating having his boss kind of leave him out in the cold twice on two of his selections. And he never liked all the speculation and getting ripped and shredded as he has been through all this. 

I mean he took Joey Dorsey's comments as though they were some evil enemy dagger, when they were from a goofy kid trying to get attention for himself. That's what worries me more than anything -- that he's not thinking clearly, but is getting into this "us against them" mentality. 

Stay cool, Johnny Pax, and keep it real :smoothcriminal:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

how can someone have a passion for coaching...if they've never coached before?

makes no sense to me every time i read that quote. yes, i'm talking semantics. 

maybe it was more like a burning desire to _become_ a coach, maybe starting out as an assistant or something?

and a coach resonating with the fans? pax? how about one that resonates with the players?


hiring a coach with no previous experience, no matter how good an interview (ahem) he gave makes me nervous. but i will withhold further judgement until the season. 



(oh, and even first time feature film directors usually have some actual real life experience behind the camera before someone hands them the keys and $$$ to a film. like as an assistant director or DP.)


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm still like "who?" about this coach signing, but at the same time a brand new head coach is exactly what I want. There is nothing out there to die for coaching wise. Might as well go for a new coach and try it out. I'd love to groom the best coach of the next decade! :yay:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I'm still like "who?" about this coach signing


That's how most Bulls fans seem to be reacting. I'm seriously disappointed at the local papers coverage of Del *****'s coaching potential. Instead of writing negative crap like this...

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/slezak/996762,CST-SPT-carol10.article

...they should focus on expanding on his "biography" with some investigatory journalism, so we can learn something about the guy's personality, philosophy, etc. This half-arsed effort was just pathetic...five measly bullet points:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...nny-del-*****-bio-bulls-coach,1,6145341.story



> • Assistant general manager of the Phoenix Suns; never has been a head coach.
> 
> • Suns' director of player personnel in 2007.
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The press conference is at 2 tomorrow, so maybe we'll get to see what impressed Pax so much. 


I can't say I was excited about all the old coaches, so I can't complain about this much. Carlisle's had his chances, Casey I'm not sure about. Porter's rotations in Milwaukee were mind-bogling, and his play calling wasn't so hot.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> how can someone have a passion for coaching...if they've never coached before?
> 
> makes no sense to me every time i read that quote. yes, i'm talking semantics.
> 
> maybe it was more like a burning desire to _become_ a coach, maybe starting out as an assistant or something?


Maybe he participated in an online discussion forum, and decided he really enjoyed the feeling of always being right and freely telling other people what they should do....

j/k Miz. Not directed at you, just at this whole frenzied situation.

As long as Paxson is in his right mind, this move has potential. I just hope and pray the frustration hasn't gotten to him.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

At this point, we can only root for him and hope that he hires the right assistant coaches to assist his transition to the bench, while he assists our number one pick to the NBA.

I do like the idea of him being in favor developing players. We need that. Play them and let them get experience. If we are gonna lose, I'll only bear with it if the team is developing the young guys.

I'm one of the biggest Paxson bashers around..................but I have to applaud him for being a man and saying screw everyone else. He had to know this would be very controversial and still decided to make the move.

Whether it works out or not, Paxson is doing things on his terms. That is one of the important things a GM must possess. The ability to duo what he feels is right in the face of public and Chifaninca redicule.

New forum tag line should be:

Bulls got a Rose and VD this off-season....And are itching to go!

Or 

Bulls Got Beastley VD and an itch that can't be cured!

Go Bulls!


Welcome Vinny.............Now Get To Work!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> At this point, we can only root for him and hope that he hires the right assistant coaches to assist his transition to the bench, while he assists our number one pick to the NBA.
> 
> I do like the idea of him being in favor developing players. We need that. Play them and let them get experience. If we are gonna lose, I'll only bear with it if the team is developing the young guys.
> 
> ...


Heh -- good points, Chifa.

I'm curious, would you be on board with Bob Hill as the lead assistant coach as is rumored? He's head coached 4 teams with mixed results, and also written a book on coaching. Him and Vinny know each other well from his playing days at SA, where they won 62 games in a season.

Edit: Hill's book by the way is sold out everywhere I look


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I'm sure that's part of it, knowing Reinsdorf. He hasn't exactly hidden his opinion in the past about not wanting to overpay coaches. With that said, I truly believe this hire goes far beyond having a cheap coach. He could've hired any number of bargain bin coaches. There had to be something that stood out about him.
> 
> 
> 
> It may be a blunder, but it might not. I know it's not the Chicago thing to do, but I'd like the city to be open minded since hardly anyone knows anything about him. I GUARANTEE he will resonate with fans if he starts putting up the W's. That's really all that matters in his position.


Del ***** has never coached a basketball team, he has never even assisted another coach in coaching in any level of basketball, I trully doubt Del ***** will have any impact from a coaching standpoint.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Heh -- good points, Chifa.
> 
> I'm curious, would you be on board with Bob Hill as the lead assistant coach as is rumored? He's head coached 4 teams with mixed results, and also written a book on coaching. Him and Vinny know each other well from his playing days at SA, where they won 62 games in a season.
> 
> Edit: Hill's book by the way is sold out everywhere I look


I'd be on board with Hill. He has the experience and teaching emphasis that this team definitely is desperate for. Even more important now, with this hire.

Hill will be a good addition, so would Cartwright, and I really believe the staff needs tobe a veteran heavy staff and deeper than it other wise would be. 

I am encouraged by the emphasis on developing our young players.

Go Bulls..........


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

yodurk said:


> That's how most Bulls fans seem to be reacting. I'm seriously disappointed at the local papers coverage of Del *****'s coaching potential. Instead of writing negative crap like this...
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/sports/slezak/996762,CST-SPT-carol10.article
> 
> ...


The Sun-Times has really become awful. Very blatantly driven by an anti-Bulls agenda. It's like they've taken on Mariotti's personality for the entire paper. I don't even bother to read it anymore.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Case said:


> The Sun-Times has really become awful. Very blatantly driven by an anti-Bulls agenda. It's like they've taken on Mariotti's personality for the entire paper. I don't even bother to read it anymore.


You should read this: http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...y-mariotti-sun-times-chicago,1,6132758.column


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> I'd be on board with Hill. He has the experience and teaching emphasis that this team definitely is desperate for. Even more important now, with this hire.
> 
> Hill will be a good addition, so would Cartwright, and I really believe the staff needs tobe a veteran heavy staff and deeper than it other wise would be.
> 
> ...


I agree that Cartwright would be a good assistant for him. 

Honestly, I would love if we could sell Collins to take an assistant coach position. Assistants typically don't get fired, so JR has nothing to worry about. This is probably a pipe dream though.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I hope this thinking outside the box pays off.. because if it does not the Bulls organization will look like fools once again.

NO coaching experience worries me a lot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

who says this is even Paxson's move though? Sounds more like JR to me.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Chicago N VA said:


> I hope this thinking outside the box pays off.. because if it does not the Bulls organization will look like fools once again.
> 
> NO coaching experience worries me a lot.


well so far we've had the choice of coaches with no experience and very little. Does it really matter?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> well so far we've had the choice of coaches with no experience and very little. Does it really matter?


Well there is a big difference between coaches who have coached in the lower levels of basketball, Coached as assistant coaches in the NBA and those who have never coached IN ANY LEVEL OF THE GAME.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well there is a big difference between coaches who have coached in the lower levels of basketball, Coached as assistant coaches in the NBA and those who have never coached IN ANY LEVEL OF THE GAME.


Well, I'd like to some good solid background info on what Del *****'s personality is like. Was he a leader during his playing days? Did he bring a "player-coach" mentality to the basketball floor? Did he take that extra step as a player by watching film and breaking down plays analytically? If so, that's a huge plus. To me, him being a good peer-coach as a player carries far more weight than coaching college, or worse yet high school players. It's pretty rash to think he has no clue what it's like to walk the sidelines. The man did play alot of basketball in his career.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Well, I'd like to some good solid background info on what Del *****'s personality is like. Was he a leader during his playing days? Did he bring a "player-coach" mentality to the basketball floor? Did he take that extra step as a player by watching film and breaking down plays analytically? If so, that's a huge plus. To me, him being a good peer-coach as a player carries far more weight than coaching college, or worse yet high school players. It's pretty rash to think he has no clue what it's like to walk the sidelines. The man did play alot of basketball in his career.


You think idiots like Noah, Thomas and Gray are going to listen to a guy who has never coached before? 

This is a weird move IMO, I would like to know all the reasons why the Suns did not hire this guy since Vinny was with that organization for a while now. The Bulls could have gone after Scottie Pippen if Pax really wanted a guy who resonates with our fan base.

Until draft day we are the laughing stock of the NBA.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Del ***** has never coached a basketball team, he has never even assisted another coach in coaching in any level of basketball, I trully doubt Del ***** will have any impact from a coaching standpoint.


Can you tell me what the winning lotto numbers will be tomorrow night?

Because that is all this is. Forecasting. You TRULY doubt. Perhaps you may be right, but no one at this point can say with any certainty that Del ***** will be a good or bad coach. Experience isn't the be all and end all of coaching. If the guy knows the game, the guy knows the game. Really, there are three things Del ***** will be responsible for...

- Development
- Motivation
- Xs and Os

The first two won't and shouldn't be the problem. A young, likeable coach may end up doing wonders with our guys who probably became rather tired of Skiles' upfront attitude and general dickishness.

The last one is the (ahem) X-Factor. How will he do handling substitutions? What about drawing up a play when the Bulls are down 1 with 3 seconds left? And those answers will come quickly.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Can you tell me what the winning lotto numbers will be tomorrow night?
> 
> Because that is all this is. Forecasting. You TRULY doubt. Perhaps you may be right, but no one at this point can say with any certainty that Del ***** will be a good or bad coach. Experience isn't the be all and end all of coaching. If the guy knows the game, the guy knows the game. Really, there are three things Del ***** will be responsible for...
> 
> ...



I dint say that Del ***** will be a bad coach, I said that hes not going to have much of an impact with some of the turds on our team.

I agree that Del ***** will have no problems with motivating players, heck he must be a great talker because he sold John Paxon on hiring him (even though thats not saying much since Pax is an idiot) but how is Del ***** going to Develop players when hes never even developed a High School Player let alone an NBA player. 

I expect Pax to surround VDN with tons of experienced assistant coaches but I fear that too many cooks could spoil the broth if you know what I mean.

I'm willing to give the guy a chance, I mean think about it, this is a guy who has 0 experience who was given a shot to coach one of the most famous franchises in all of basketball, seems like a plot out of some cheesy PG rated movie where the coach is some 9 year old kid who struggles being accepted by the team in the first 30 minutes of the film but yet somehow managed to get the teams respect and they win the world title at the end of the movie. 

Wackyness guaranteed when you watch.. 

Dont tell mom my dad is coaching the Bulls.

Or how bout

Coach Vinny! Fo get about it!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm willing to give the guy a chance, I mean think about it, this is a guy who has 0 experience who was given a shot to coach one of the most famous franchises in all of basketball, seems like a plot out of some cheesy PG rated movie where the coach is some 9 year old kid who struggles being accepted by the team in the first 30 minutes of the film but yet somehow managed to get the teams respect and they win the world title at the end of the movie.
> 
> Wackyness guaranteed when you watch..
> 
> ...



Who is going to play Del *****... I mean, Pesci has already played a solid Vinny:


----------



## PeteMyers (Nov 9, 2005)

T.Shock said:


> The last one is the (ahem) X-Factor. How will he do handling substitutions? What about drawing up a play when the Bulls are down 1 with 3 seconds left? And those answers will come quickly.


I bet he wont just give the ball to Gordon, let him dribble the clock out, before putting up an off balanced 3, with the defender in his face, either air balling it, or getting it blocked. (Skiles end of game play) 

Look, vinny might not a great coach, but he MIGHT. Why does coaching experience matter that much? Once again, It might, but we dont know. Lets give him a chance.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Heh, $2 million bucks a year isn't exactly peanuts, but yeah it's in the lower tier of coaches.
> 
> *Per Pete Myers and Ron Adams, I believe the Tribune said they could be reassigned in the organization. Myers has been a scout in the past, so he could go to the front office in some capacity. Not sure about Adams.*
> 
> The good news is that they're looking in the right places for an assistant coach, with Bob Hill a possibility. He's been a head coach for 4 different teams and apparently has a good relationship w/ Vinny.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-12-bulls-bits-chicagojun12,0,1082098.story


> Paxson added Del ***** planned to meet with Pete Myers and Ron Adams and, in lieu of bench roles, again emphasized they would have front-office duties.
> 
> "There's always a spot in our organization for quality people like Pete and Ron," Paxson said.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

our coach has the funniest name for a white guy ive ever heard lol


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The way I see it, if Barack Obama can be the next president of the United States with less than 1 term in the US Senate, Vinny Del ***** can coach the Chicago Bulls. 

Vinny Del *****...the Barack Obama of the NBA!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> The way I see it, if Barack Obama can be the next president of the United States with less than 1 term in the US Senate, Vinny Del ***** can coach the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> Vinny Del *****...the Barack Obama of the NBA!


Vinny Del *****; "The Bulls Need Change!"

Reporter 1: "What will you do to change the way things are, coach?"

VDN: " Did you not hear me, I said CHANGE! Obviously Change means Change so I dont have to explain myself anymore."

Reporter 2: "So what will your substitutions look like?" 

VDN; "Change!" 

Reporter 2; "Change what? 

VDN: "Next question."

Reporter 1 : "Ok Coach so what is your offensive philosophy."

VDN : "Obviously my philosophy is to WIN!"

Reporter 1: "Thats great but what specifically will you do to win!"

VDN : "Haha thats right, next question!"

Bulls Fan 1: "Vinny whats your favorite color?"

VDN ; "Great question..... Blue!, thank you Chicago I'm out (U2's Its a beutiful day plays in the background)

Bulls fan 1 and 2 : "Wow this guy is unbelieveable, hes a like mix of Phil Jackson and John Wooden!"


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Vinny may not have had many answers for us, but I for one am willing to give it a shot.

If he can relate to players, I think we need some of that right now. Ideally he is not a coddler. I would love for him to be some sort of mix of the two styles: unfortunately this only seems to work when you have vets.

It's time for Lu/Ben to grow up, step up. Hopefully Rose can mentally be farther along than his age.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

DengNabbit said:


> Vinny may not have had many answers for us, but I for one am willing to give it a shot.
> 
> If he can relate to players, I think we need some of that right now. Ideally he is not a coddler. I would love for him to be some sort of mix of the two styles: unfortunately this only seems to work when you have vets.
> 
> It's time for Lu/Ben to grow up, step up. Hopefully Rose can mentally be farther along than his age.



On the note of relating to players...

I guess it could be the case that the guys we drafted... with their hard working reputations and college pedigree... were a bad match for a coach whose one calling card seemed to be discipline.

A players coach could be the way to go... get the players motivated... and rely on the fact that you drafted well schooled basketball players for your discipline.

I guess we'll see... I'm just waiting for the roster to get shuffled.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Vinny Del *****; "The Bulls Need Change!"
> 
> Reporter 1: "What will you do to change the way things are, coach?"
> 
> ...


Haha, good stuff. But Obama still inspires people, right? Sometimes what you're saying is less important than the delivery (this is quasi-psychology). If Vinny can inspire our guys, then they just might rally around him and do some good things.

Most of our guys were given good lessons from Skiles, but his delivery was awful. So maybe they take what they've already learned and bring it with a new vigor.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> The way I see it, if Barack Obama can be the next president of the United States with less than 1 term in the US Senate, Vinny Del ***** can coach the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> Vinny Del *****...the Barack Obama of the NBA!


Carol Slezak caught on to your Obama theme:



> But according to those in the know, yes, he can
> 
> June 15, 2008
> 
> ...


Man, these writers sure have their fingers up checking the way the wind is blowing. Didn't she basically just write that Pax had made like the worst decision EVER a few days ago?

At least we're getting a picture of what it is Pax liked about the guy. But they're just stories. I'll feel a lot better when I see Del Harris and Tom Thibodeau hired as assistants. eace:


----------

